# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: کمک برای تغییر qt creator به یک ide برای pthon

## saleh.hi.62

با سلام
من با qt creator یه کم کار کردم خیلی ide خوبی .

تو این فکرم چطور میشه اونو به یک ide برای python تبدیل کرد.


کسی میتونه سورس رو بررسی کنه و راه حلی نشون بده که چطور میشه این کارو کرد؟

----------

